# Rainbow Lake Owner Doesn't Play Around



## HuberCatman

a little story about my journey to rainbow lakes in fairborn last weekend.

I went on Sunday and fished for about 6 hours or so in the afternoon. I always enjoy going there because it gets me away from the house and wife . I've always went to rainbow since I was a kid. There are days I get skunked but its happened to me in public waters too. At least I get to park right next to my spot and not have to trek a mile. Anyways.. that is beside the point. Back to my story.

I was getting ready to leave and driving out of the main road out of the lakes. Some jacka$$ in an old beat-up car comes flying around the lake like a bat out of hell and d*mn near ran me off the road. He fish tails by the big lake by the baithouse and goes about 40 mph out to the road. Needless to say the owner (or owners son) blocked his way with some cones and started to ream the driver (and the drivers yappy chick). I guess the guy wasn't to happy with his trip and wanted his money back and the owner proceeded to tell him his opinion on that matter. After about 5-10 minutes of yelling the guy in the car takes off and just about takes me out with flying gravel. Me and owner talked for a couple minutes and he said he's tired of the garbage comming to the lakes.

So it looks as if they aren't taking any sh*t anymore. Which is nice to see. 

Also, I talked to one of the women that run the cashier that day (mom?) and she said they've stocked like 37,000 lbs of fish since march. Also, if you do fish there and you turn in your fish to the baithouse they give you a ticket for a weekly drawing for every 10lbs of fish. She said they'll probably do an annual drawing for an LCD TV or something big like that.

If anyone goes there let me know. I'm there about every 2 weeks. I usually fish the road pond, the big lake (with the cars), the middle twin, or the baithouse lake. I've pulled big channels out of all of them and seen some monster flatties in the road pond (as long as 4ft or so).


----------



## djkaloci2004

where is this located i have been looking for a nice place to go. how much does it coast.


----------



## HuberCatman

Its in fairborn (near dayton OH). It sits right on 235. If your comming from I-70 go south on Rt 4 and get off at the 235/chambersburg exit and turn left. It is right by the highway.

The bite has been fairly slow the past couple trips though. All this rain and inconsistant weather is throwing the fish off (in my experience).

I've seen some nice flatties being pulled out though as they seem to be more active than most. I've actually seen some big ones (40+ lbs) swimming the surface in mid-day. Which is a rarity for me.

I think people need to start fishing the sunfish out of the lakes though as they're really prolific this year. I've been wondering if that is influencing the bite of the cats.


----------



## Bubbathegimp

was there just today. never going back. see other posts on rainbow lake.


----------

